# H: Daemon Prince NIB W: Typhus, CSM Terminators, CSM Marines



## HoratiOTFH (Mar 18, 2013)

Decided I wanted Typhus more than DP. IT is the DP that has the three different variations.

Prefer US based, but will consider UK.


----------

